# Only just made it....!



## Gaz Vickers (22 Oct 2012)

I posted in the Newbie section yesterday - I just thought i would elaborate abit more....
So i arranged to meet fellow CC'er Martin Archer, I told him my previous longest ride was 20 miles so he set about finding a 30 mile route, So he suggested we head over to Ripponden and back via Hollingworth Lake. 
It appeared quite ''hilly'' on the internet when i had previewed the route but i thought it couldn't be that bad! Could it?
Well all started OK, I set off, it was brisk but the sun was rising so the weather was on our side. I met Martin in Rochdale (about 2miles from where i set off from) and was already knackered! The previous nights Wine was having an effect on my lungs!  anyway we had a quick chat then proceeded on our way. Martin set the pace from the front, a gentle pace thank god! 
So we made it to Hollingworth Lake and stopped for a quick drink..... 
For some reason i can't upload a file. So here are 2 photos from the Lake.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/83828499@N04/8109583673/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/83828499@N04/8109593926/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Anyway we then headed off again towards Blackstone Edge, As we exited Littleborough it become clear this was not a climb fit for a beginner on a Mountain Bike! Martin with more cycling experience was obviously the stronger rider but he stayed with me all the way up! and it was a bloody long way up!! We were passed numerous times by a lot of very friendly cyclists. Eventually we made the summit passing the White House pub and carried on, Then alas - Downhill  I needed this more than anything. So downhill we went and went and went...... Eventually reaching Ripponden centre. So we found a bench and stopped for a 10 minute breather! 
Ripponden was a lovely little town, i suppose it helped being a very nice Sunny morning. 
We re- mounted and headed where we had come from, then it hit me! All that downhill meant we now had to go back up! and to me this was very hard! It was steep from the off, although the way the 3 or 4 other cyclists passed us you wouldn't of thought it so steep! haha. 
But we took out time - not by choice i must add, and eventually reached the top! I think this climb is up there with one of the hardest things i've ever done! i only just made it! We stopped at the White House whilst a gave my now very tender behind a much needed rest! i took this photo over looking Rochdale. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/83828499@N04/8109599738/sizes/l/in/photostream/
It was time to get back on saddle, Ouch! 
Anyway the descent back to Littleborough was worth the effort getting up there! 
The final few miles back home were proving a challenge, my legs by now were struggling, i was running low on energy but with Martins help i made it! Phew. Hard work but my god was it enjoyable! 
A few lessons learnt - Eat well and sleep plenty the night before, Stock up on Gels or energy bars for during the ride and never try it again on a Mountain Bike with big fat knobbly tyres!! 
Anyway i got home in one piece! And as i sit here the day after with aching Knees and very Tender back side i'm thinking was it worth it?! And yes it certainly was! 
(I now need to convince the wife i need a Road Bike) This may prove to be my hardest challenge yet! 
Cheers for reading. Gary


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2012)

Nice one Gaz, I remember the first time I went over to Hebden Bridge for a forum ride and drove there via that road up to the White House pub, I was thinking 'please don't let us be riding this later' 
That's a good effort on a mtb, just think how much easier it'll be once you are fitter and on a road bike


----------



## Gaz Vickers (22 Oct 2012)

> That's a good effort on a mtb, just think how much easier it'll be once you are fitter and on a road bike


Yes - thats what i kept telling myself!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Oct 2012)

Good going, Gaz! 
Enjoyed reading your ride report, keep posting!


----------



## Gaz Vickers (22 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Good going, Gaz!
> Enjoyed reading your ride report, keep posting!


Thank you


----------



## Sandra6 (24 Oct 2012)

well done. Mr6 tells tales of riding over blackstone edge as a lad, I'm not keen to re-visit his past!! 
Lovely pics.


----------



## Fubar (24 Oct 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> I posted in the Newbie section yesterday - I just thought i would elaborate abit more....
> So i arranged to meet fellow CC'er Martin Archer, I told him my previous longest ride was 20 miles so he set about finding a 30 mile route, So he suggested we head over to Ripponden and back via Hollingworth Lake.
> It appeared quite ''hilly'' on the internet when i had previewed the route but i thought it couldn't be that bad! Could it?
> Well all started OK, I set off, it was brisk but the sun was rising so the weather was on our side. I met Martin in Rochdale (about 2miles from where i set off from) and was already knackered! The previous nights Wine was having an effect on my lungs!  anyway we had a quick chat then proceeded on our way. Martin set the pace from the front, a gentle pace thank god!
> ...


 
How are you supposed to get any better if you don't have a road bike? Does your wife want you to continue to have a tender backside and sore knees?? Doesn't she think that £100 jacket is worth it??? It's not that you _want_ a road bike, it's that you _*need*_ a road bike!


----------



## Gaz Vickers (24 Oct 2012)

> Does your wife want you to continue to have a tender backside and sore knees?? Doesn't she think that £100 jacket is worth it??? It's not that you _want_ a road bike, it's that you _*need*_ a road bike!


I don't think she cares at all!  Which is why its going to be a tough challenge!


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Oct 2012)

Well done.


----------



## rb58 (24 Oct 2012)

Nice write up. And well done. I don't envy you those knobbly tyres though.....


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2012)

Well done.


----------



## Saluki (24 Oct 2012)

Well done on your ride, we are thrilled for you.
As for the road bike, that's easy. Tell her it just followed you home and what else were you supposed to do but take it in and give it a good home.
Worked for me with a Jack Russell.

The other thing to remember that it is better to seek forgiveness than to ask for permission.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Nov 2012)

Saluki said:


> Well done on your ride, we are thrilled for you.
> As for the road bike, that's easy. Tell her it just followed you home and what else were you supposed to do but take it in and give it a good home.
> Worked for me with a Jack Russell.
> 
> The other thing to remember that it is better to seek forgiveness than to ask for permission.


But what if she says "If it followed you home, no need to ride it, is there? It can ride itself!"


----------



## middleagecyclist (7 Nov 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> I don't think she cares at all!


Get rid of the wife and then get a new bike maybe?

Well done on the ride. I remember cycling from Hollingworth Lake to Hebden Bridge via the White House pub on a fully loaded tourer and being passed by quite a few roadies. I decided at that point I was going to get a nice CF road bike...and I have!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (14 Nov 2012)

To be honest I didnt realise it was quite so hilly! Not the ideal route for your first 30 mile ride. On the plus side, they will all be easy after that! Let me know when you are free and we can sort out an easie route.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (15 Nov 2012)

Martin Archer said:


> To be honest I didnt realise it was quite so hilly! Not the ideal route for your first 30 mile ride. On the plus side, they will all be easy after that! Let me know when you are free and we can sort out an easie route.


haha - Well you did nearly finish me off!!, Not sure when i'm available next. Might be next Sunday (25th) plus it all depends on what ''other'' rides are on that day! As my MTB isn't good enough for any SSG rides! lol. But i'm definately up for going on another 'flatter' ride.


----------



## ashworthacca (15 Nov 2012)

Enjoyed that read Gary, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Nov 2012)

Cor we've all been in a similar situation! If you made it up that hill on an MTB you'll giggle your way up on a road bike 

Thanks for posting this, I really enjoyed it, especially the photos as we don't have 'real' hills where I live!


----------

